# contest anouncement



## Mutha chicken bbq (Apr 5, 2013)

We are holding a one day competition in Maryland if anybody is interested. $100 entry, we give you a track of hangnails and the chicken. Really hope to see some new teams get in on this one. Let me know if you need more details.


----------

